# R4 DS Help req'd



## Addy (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, so i got the kids an R4 and Micro SD.
Got 2 dvd's of roms.
I put the Kernel files on to the SD..
_system_ folder
moonshl folder
_DS_MSHL.NDS file
I drag n drop some folders of Roms onto the root of the SD
Whack them all into the DS and it boots the R4 card and shows me a menu of games, when I select a game it gives me a file format error.

Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2007)

Ignore this thread, I have sorted it now  

Must remember to unzip the roms and convert them


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2007)

Addy said:
			
		

> Ignore this thread, I have sorted it now
> 
> Must remember to unzip the roms and convert them



 

you just need the unzipped .nds file.  you probably know that but my r4 card is full of all the other shit that you get cos I didn't realise till recently, I just copied everything....


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 2, 2007)

Btw, use a rom trimmer - that way you'll get more games on the memory card. I imagine there's one that came on the disc with the R4 (there was with my M3 Simply), but it's probably rubbish.

Can recommend NDS Tokyo Trim - it's quick and it can batch trim a folder of roms.


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Btw, use a rom trimmer - that way you'll get more games on the memory card. I imagine there's one that came on the disc with the R4 (there was with my M3 Simply), but it's probably rubbish.
> 
> Can recommend NDS Tokyo Trim - it's quick and it can batch trim a folder of roms.



how does that work?  might come in useful when my card memory runs out....


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 3, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> how does that work?  might come in useful when my card memory runs out....



You select the folder where your roms are located, click the mouse and it trims excess data (NDS games are all on 32mb/64mb/128mb carts - not all the cart is full of data).

Download it from here.


----------

